# Eric's E61 temperature probe problem ?



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Having done a mini group buy of these a few months ago it's been working great without any issues until yesterday. Woke up and the thermometer display was blank and the on/off button wouldn't turn it on. No problem I thought, the battery probably needs changing. Made a coffee and went to work intending to buy some batteries during my lunch hour... but forgot. Anyway, got up this morning a little later than intended and so the machine had been warming up for a couple of hours. Looked at the temperature display and it was on and showing 300 degrees C ! Tried turning it off and nothing would happen, although the mode button would toggle the display between centigrade and fahrenheit. This seems to imply that the battery is OK. Anyway I made my coffee and turned the machine off. Went back an hour later and temperature display turns on and off fine and shows a realistic figure. Has anyone else experienced this sort of behaviour ? Do I have a faulty one ?


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

No issues with mine. It might be worth trying batteries as my scales on off switch act strangely when batteries are low. Although it does seem unlikely they have run out already.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Do you have a meter you can check the battery voltage with.? It may be battery is low but while standing recovers slightly. Would also give pointer to other problem if battery is OK.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I do have a simple meter Frank... but rather ironically I left it turned on last time I used it so the 9v battery is flat !

I'm not convinced its the battery after todays 300 degree display and I'm wondering if its actually heat related i.e. cold/warm machine and it works but hot machine and it doesn't?


----------



## simonp (Nov 18, 2014)

Take out the thermometer and stick it in some boiling water to check it.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

It's a bit of faff to remove it and refit it so I'll do that as a last resort. At the moment I'm not trying to ascertain if the reading is correct, rather why it doesn't even turn when the machine is hot.

Was working fine on a cold machine last night, but this morning it wouldn't turn on when I came to use the machine after it had warmed up. Just checked again now and it seems to be working.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Not had a problem with mine. If the casing has not been clicked on properly could steam have got in?


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

It's a possibility as I do find it breaks apart very easily. I put the machine on earlier and it seems to work fine for about 40mins and I'm able to turn it on (showing an idle temp around 98C - 100C) and turn it off no problem. After approx 40mins it just seems to ignores any button presses. I wonder if there is small fracture in a wire or track that expands and breaks circuit under heat. I'll drop Eric an email and ask his advice.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm glad you other guy's aren't having any issues. If there was going to be a faulty one I would rather it was mine than one yours


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Have you emailed the supplier in the U.S.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Not yet Clive. I'll drop Eric an email tomorrow to ask his advice.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Was it from Chris Coffee?


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

No they were bought direct from Eric (the guy that makes them)


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Cheers Marcus. I knew it was a name Chris or Clive Coffee. But the clues in the name of the actual thermometer


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

There is a "Chris Coffee" site that sells them but I didn't buy from them as the price was no different than buying direct from Eric. Also the postage costs were higher when buying through Chris Coffee and I would have to retain proof of purchase for a guarantee, whereas buying direct from Eric he keeps a record of who bought them so there would be no need to provide paperwork from our end.


----------



## simonp (Nov 18, 2014)

marcuswar said:


> It's a bit of faff to remove it and refit it so I'll do that as a last resort.


Takes about 3 seconds to remove mine, just loosen the locking nut and pull the probe out. As long as you don;t do it too often you don;t need to take out and change the little plastic cone thing. Sounds like the thing is faulty though. Bit of a faff/costly postage to get another one. Eric will probably replace it under warranty but the postage is the real killer...


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks simon, just didn't want to mess around finding a spanner etc when its more an on/off thing rather than a calibration









I'll probably try a new battery before returning to Eric.... although if it is the battery then it hasn't lasted very long when it's only used for around 1min a day!


----------



## simonp (Nov 18, 2014)

marcuswar said:


> Thanks simon, just didn't want to mess around finding a spanner etc when its more an on/off thing rather than a calibration
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to be a doom merchant but I been using mine for about 18 months for probably-5 minutes a day and no signs of the battery going flat yet. I strongly suspect you have a fault. Worth trying the battery though as you may just have a dud one. Plus you might be able to see if anything is loose in their whilst you are at it. It is worth speaking to Eric anyway as he seems a helpful chap.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

No worries simon, I'm pretty resigned to it being broke. It's only had 3months use so I'm not confident it the battery. I've emailed Eric with details of the symptoms but I'll stick a new battery in anyway just to make sure. I#'ve already had the thermometer open and looked inside (they come apart easily... a little too easily for my liking). Nothing seems loose but those thin wires and small solder pads look very susceptible to breaking if not handled with care!


----------



## wim.dejongh.165 (Dec 15, 2014)

I had the same problems with my Eric' thermometer And i bought it new from Eric. After six months i had the same problem of THE change between Fahrenheit and Celsius. I' ve changed the batteries and now almost one Year later still working perfect


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

wim.dejongh.165 said:


> I had the same problems with my Eric' thermometer And i bought it new from Eric. After six months i had the same problem of THE change between Fahrenheit and Celsius. I' ve changed the batteries and now almost one Year later still working perfect


Thanks for posting... it gives me hope









I've emailed Eric and he's offered to send a new unit out to me (great customer service), but I've suggested that since he's in the USA and I'm in the UK I will try replacing the battery first.


----------



## wim.dejongh.165 (Dec 15, 2014)

Yes Eric is a great Guy and hè had a great service! I am curious if your problem is solved nu replacing them


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I'll keep the thread updated with any progress....


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

OK, so I purchased a new battery for Eric's E61 Temperature and fitted it tonight. After removing the old battery it appears there was a lot of residue (corrosion?) below the battery.









I used a small eraser to clean it up and put the new battery in and the temperature gauge now turns on OK. I suspect I didn't need a new battery after all but tomorrow morning will be the acid test after the machine has been warming up for 40mins or so. Fingers crossed...


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

mmmm, i wonder why it was corroded in there like that in the first place. I reckon it was a dodgy battery that has leaked. I would drop that pick over to Eric and get his thoughts.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Yeah I was going to email it to him tomorrow (as I tend to use my works email address). In one of Eric's earlier emails he did say to check for corrosion under the battery so I guess it must be a known thing. I don't think it was a leaking battery as the battery wasn't sticky or anything. It wasn't a corrosion like rust more like a white powder, I wonder whether its steam vapour getting in there and so leaving some form of scale as it dries ? There is no seal or gasket on them and the casing does seem to open up very easily or at least mine does.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for heads up Marcus. Hope it sorted. I'm tempted to check mine out and seal the edge with black tape.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

It would be very interesting to know if yours does have any evidence of a residue Clive/Robin. The battery just slides out and I found it easiest to push it out with a small screwdriver or may be cocktail stick.

As I say tomorrow morning will be the real test once the machine has been left on for 40-45mins to warm up.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

It might be worth obtaining a can of electronic cleaning spray to clean all the inside of the gauge:good: NOT WD40


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I have a large bottle of alcohol isopropyl that I used to use for cleaning camera lenses and CPU/Heatsinks etc. I may give it a quick wipe over with that....

I agree about WD40, its full of extra oils and things... leaves a sticky residue


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Got up this morning and Eric's Thermometer worked perfectly on a fully heated up machine. Looks like the cleaning of the battery compartment worked









As urbanbumpkin suggested, I think I might put some tape or maybe a wide rubberband around the case just to seal it against any possible future steam ingress.

I'm also tempted to put a blob of hot melt glue over tge solder point where the thermoprobe wires to the circuit board. Those wires are very thin and I was really concerned about them breaking while I was handling it to replace the battery.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

marcuswar said:


> Got up this morning and Eric's Thermometer worked perfectly on a fully heated up machine. Looks like the cleaning of the battery compartment worked
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Silicone bath sealant might be better, it would seal, support and yet still leave a little flexibility.!!!


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Maybe Frank.. but I have hot melt to hand but would have to go out and buy a full tube of Bathroom Silicone


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Just got an email reply from Eric... sounds like everyone should give theirs a quick health check.



> It is good news that the problem is resolved.
> 
> I have several emails to Taylor about this residue left over from the strip used to prevent battery contact after manufacturing. There is no resolution to date other than me having to remove and clean the area on all thermometers - ugh!
> 
> ...


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Cheers Marcus what's the best way get to it. Those thin wire gives me the fear too and I can see some miniature screws....and i've got big hands.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Lol, don't worry Clive its not your fingers you have to worry about its your eyesight... its all so bl**dy small in there!. I ended up having to use a lighted magnifier on a stand to see what I was doing.

The case just flips apart, no screws or anything. There is a small thumbnail recess on the righthand side but if yours is anything like mine you won't need to bother with that. Mine almost comes apart just by touching it! Don't worry too much about the wires they seemed to handle the abuse I gave them quite well. If your really paranoid you could use a blob of plasticise or blutak to support things. Just be careful not to inadvertently tug at them.

You don't need to undo any of the screws or anything, just use a cocktail stick (or small screwdriver if your careful) to push the battery out from the rear to the front.


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

"If it ain't broke, don't fix it" is gonna be my approach on this as I am also pretty ham fisted with things like this!


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Well you're going to have to do it at some point Robin, that battery won't last forever









To be fair if it's not causing you an issue then leave it alone, but if it starts misbehaving this would be the first thing to look at.


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Yes, I totally agree. Like you say, inevitably I will have to get in there at some point. Shame it had to be yours when you went to all that trouble for us chaps on the group buy. Anyhow, seems relatively minor issue easily resolved. Really appreciate you sharing this with us, thank you Marcus.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Your very welcome Robin.

I'm actually glad that it was mine that caused trouble first, having organised the group buy I feel somewhat responsible for them all... sort of like a surrogate Eric


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh and while we are talking about replacing batteries, the best battery to use as a replacement is an Energiser 357 which is an R44 size 1.5v silver oxide button cell battery. Being silver oxide it'll last longer and give better voltage stability as it ages. The alkaline versions are cheaper and will work in the probe but won't last as long.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LR44_battery


----------

